# Which pannier rack for a disc brake bike



## jayonabike (26 Feb 2012)

I've had a look around the web and I like the look of the Tubus Disco, what others are out there worth considering? The bike it'll be going on will be a Boardman with 700c wheels.


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2012)

Is it the Cx with the disc inboard of the seatstays? If so, do you even need a disc specific rack, won't an ordinary one fit?


----------



## jayonabike (26 Feb 2012)

Its the hybrid team.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2012)

Not got a Boardman but my disc braked CX has been fitted with one of these-
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-baby...Topeak-Topeak_BabySitter_Rack_for_Disc_Brakes

Works well and was easy to fit.
Combined with the compatible bag I now have plenty of carrying capacity for the commute.


----------



## Piemaster (26 Feb 2012)

I had the tubus on my Giant Escape for awhile . Eventually swapped it for a topeak supertourist similar to potsy's link, but *non-disc. *With a bit of tweaking in a vice of the ends of the rack it fitted ok without fouling anything.
BTW only swapped out the tubus a I have one of the MTX topeak quick release bags (as per potsy) and the shopping basket. I still have the tubus in the shed somewhere.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Feb 2012)

> Is it the Cx with the disc inboard of the seatstays? If so, do you even need a disc specific rack, won't an ordinary one fit?


As per Crackle's post, It's possible that you don't need a disc specific rack. Looking at the image on Boardman's website the caliper does appear to be inboard of the seat stays.
I have this weekend transferred a standard rack on to a friend's new Cube which has the caliper in the same place. It fitted fine, better than the old (v-braked) bike in fact.


----------



## User482 (28 Feb 2012)

If you do need a disc specific rack, the Topeak on my wife's bike works fine. It does look a bit odd as the spacing for the disc means it sits slightly off-centre.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2012)

The rack on my tourer is some generic thing from EBC, and not disc specific skaik. (But what do I know? It was on the bike when I bought it)

Thusly...


----------



## lejogger (28 Feb 2012)

I've got the Boardman CX and as stated earlier it doesn't require a disc specific rack. I went with the Tubus Vega which is a low profile and light weight rack that still has a good load carrying capacity. It's easy to fit and I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Andrew Br (29 Feb 2012)

I've got a Topeak Super Tourist disc rack on my bike. I went for this particular "disc" rack because I can hang panniers off the sides while still using the track on top for my smaller Topeak bags.
Photos:-




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff/ Kinesis DC19 RHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff rack mounting RHS 3 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff rack mounting RHS 2 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff rack mounting RHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff/Kinesis DC19 LHS 2 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff rack mounting LHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff rack mounting LHS 2 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff rack mounting LHS 3 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-02-29 Enigma/Rohloff rack mounting rear by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

The chain isn't rusty, it's goldie looking.


.


----------

